# Attention : Spam Usurpation d' identité



## M Needforspeed (29 Septembre 2013)

Voici le message d'  usurpation d' identité  suivante : apple@store :

 Bonjour,
Nous souhaitons retenir votre attention sur le fait que votre compte nécessite une mise à jour de ses informations.
votre identifiant a étè utilisé pour ouvrir une session iCloud à partir d'un emplacement non autorisé.
Veuillez Cliquer ici
Si vous n'effectuez pas cette mise à jour, en résultera la clôture de votre compte.
Le Service Client Apple
Merci pour votre compréhension


----------



## Gwen (30 Septembre 2013)

Je l'ai également reçu. Je ne me suis pas fait avoir, Apple ne demande jamais ça. 

Mais c'est vrai qu'il vaut mieux faire attention.


----------

